# Help Fascinate has no network connection after ICS rom install!



## icesurfer408 (Mar 22, 2012)

Flashed my fascinate 3 days ago with the Open KANG ICS Rom and everything seems to be working good till the next day then all of a sudden my phone cant connect to the internet except when I'm on my wifi. I tried reset my phone back to cm7, wiped data and tried reinstalling other roms but I still cant connect to the internet.


----------



## ocs111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Try flashing build 2 first.



icesurfer408 said:


> Flashed my fascinate 3 days ago with the Open KANG ICS Rom and everything seems to be working good till the next day then all of a sudden my phone cant connect to the internet except when I'm on my wifi. I tried reset my phone back to cm7, wiped data and tried reinstalling other roms but I still cant connect to the internet.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

icesurfer408 said:


> Flashed my fascinate 3 days ago with the Open KANG ICS Rom and everything seems to be working good till the next day then all of a sudden my phone cant connect to the internet except when I'm on my wifi. I tried reset my phone back to cm7, wiped data and tried reinstalling other roms but I still cant connect to the internet.


I would suggest using Odin to restore to EH03 stock, then using it to flash the CWM-fixed-for-cm7 & the GingerBread Bootloaders and then wiping data (factory reset) in CWM and flashing THS ICS Build 2 to start with. Then use the power menu to reboot to recovery and wipe data (factory reset) one more time and flash the ROM of your choosing. Guides for returning to stock (Odin) and returning to ICS or CM7 (MTD) can be found via a simple search in the Fascinate section here on the forums


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

*228 option 1.


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

sarkozy said:


> *228 option 1.


I second that... got back to stock (EFS clear option checked) then *228 while on stock.


----------

